# Predictions for this fall?



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Wondering how things are looking for this fall in the western third of the state? Does it look like it will be an improvement over last year? Also, how about the sharptails?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Wondering how things are looking for this fall in the western third of the state? Does it look like it will be an improvement over last year? Also, how about the sharptails?


G&F just released the "spring crowing" index and sounds like a 12% increase statewide as compared to last yr, this however is very unscientific and relates to "crows" sound heard in "X" amount of miles, the hatching conditions have been favprable this spring/summer with below average precipitation. as far as sharpies havent heard.

hows ur speed goats looking in the bighorn basin? i will be making my annual trip later ths fall!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Our winter was alot like your's, very mild. So, the hunting probably should be good this fall in the Basin. The thing that could hurt though is the dry hot summer we're having. Good luck.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'd imagine the bird numbers will be up from last year, but again there is a lot of CRP that has been taken out that may dampen things a bit. Maybe I should phrase it this way: where there's habitat, the bird numbers should be pretty good. Not sure how all this heat will affect them. It's been dry but not extraordinarily so.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Looking very good alot more than last year. Even the sharptails look to rebound fairly well.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I talked to Scott the other day, he said things have been pretty dry where we hunted, but Kurt's place has a bunch of pheasants again. I haven't spoke with Willow lately, but will try to catch up to him soon. If it stays dry and hot, sharptails may go down a bit. I do, as you already know, have good hopes for pheasants. Huns may be a wild card.


----------

